# Протрузии



## Viacheslav24 (13 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать. Примерно в 21 год начались постоянные щёчки и дискомфорт в шее. Пошёл к мануальщику в платную клинику, сам не заметил как он мне прохрустел весь плзвоночник. Спустя ещё полтора года после бесконтрольного сидения за компом были невыносимые боли в шее. Делал зарядку с листочка из поликлиники и мазал мазью. Ещё через месяца четыре начались покалывания в руках. За несколько дней до таскал тяжесть. Пошёл в филиал центра евминова в своём городе. Там массаж, петля, доска, фрез с карипаином. Там же нашли потрузии в шее 2.7, 2.8 мм и в пояснице 5-6 мм всех дисков. Рост высокий, раньше ходил в зал. Через неделю после занятий на доске ходил согнутый, но продолжил лечиться пл программе. Прошло 10 месяцев и у меня жжение в руках и онемение пальцев. Примерно то же самое в ногах и появились суставные боли. Шея хрустит. Ещё в этом же центре мне впарили стельки универсальные каркасные при первой степени продольной плоскостопия. Полагаю что после них появились суставные боли из-за перегрузки связок. Скажите, какие ошибки я наделал, насколько они серьёзны и что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2018)

Нет ошибок.
Все по норме.
Возраст
Снимки 
Описание жалоб на сегодня


----------



## Viacheslav24 (13 Июл 2018)

Возраст 24 года. Жалобы: жжение в руках, онемение 2 пальцев правой руки и бывает до локтя. В ногах жжение, мурашки, ноющие ощущения и мышечные подергивания. Хруст и скованность в шейно-воротниковой.  Снимков к сожалению под рукой нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2018)

@Viacheslav24, все жалобы неспецифичны для грыж позвоночника, все от мышц, суставов и нервов.
Почитайте про туннельный синдром локтевого нерва.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (13 Июл 2018)

Скажите, а возможно что мануальщик к которому я ходил, запустил процесс формирования протрузий. Он без снимков начал крутить, хрустеть шеей, я когда ложился на кушетку даже не знал зачем.  Я так понял он похрустел просто чтоб отработать свои 200 грн, работает без разбора и конвейером.  А потом направил в другой платный центр, видимо к своему корешу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2018)

Не мог.
Вокруг вас все с протрузиями и грыжами, а на манупльную терапию  ходят единицы.

Важно.
Формирование грыж и протрузий от вертикальной нагрузки, а все что делает мануальный терапевт в горизонтальной.

Не там ищите.
Рост какой?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (13 Июл 2018)

Рост 193. Что значит: "Воркун вас все с протрузиями и грыжами"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2018)

Всё вокруг приспособлено под 175 см.
То есть вам везде приходиться сжиматься, по вертикали кстати, на 20 см!

Какой максимальный вес поднимали по жизни?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (13 Июл 2018)

Большой

Вообще себя не ограничивать в этом

100 кг приседал
Письменный стол и стиралку сам домой заносил


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2018)

Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> 100 кг приседал
> Письменный стол и стиралку сам домой заносил


Ну вот, а норма грузчиков 60 кг, при большем весе диски проседают полностью и лопаются полностью - грыжи или частично - протрузии.
А вы боитесь доктора!

С причинами разобрались.
А что делать знаете?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (13 Июл 2018)

Думать какой я идиот и поставить на себе крест?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2018)

Это Ваше право так думать, но это не по русски. У нас на вопрос Кто виноват, всегда сосед виноват!
Лучше думайте о том Что делать!


----------



## Viacheslav24 (13 Июл 2018)

Я ещё интенсивно тянул пол года где-то доской,  упражнениями в петле и на турнике висел. Слышал что этим мог ухудшить ситуацию


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2018)

А если бы жили в деревне и работали мужиком, а не смотрящим в экран!
Там нагрузка ещё больше.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

То есть сам факт наличия этих протрузий совсем не помеха долгой и полноценной жизни?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

Все! Тему можно закрывать!
Особенно если разберёмся с тем, что делать чтобы спина болела редко и не сильно


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

А что же делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

Тему про профилактику боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

У меня спина не болит. С руками и ногами в основном проблема


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

Вас больше всего пугало протрузии и грыжи.
Выяснили.
Давайте обсудим ноги и руки.

Ещё раз жалобы и обследование


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

Жжение в руках. Онемение мизинца и безымянного пальца на правой руке. В ногах жжение, мурашки, ноющие ощущения и подергивания мышц иногда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

То есть как у всех, только все на это не обращают внимание.
Почитайте про туннельный синдром локтевого нерва.
Совпадает?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

С руками допустим)
А с ногами?

Вы имеете ввиду это у всех с протрузиями или в принципе у всех людей бывает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> Вы имеете ввиду это у всех с протрузиями или в принципе у всех людей бывает?


Бывает что?


Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> С руками допустим)


Допустим - значит идёте на УЗИ нерва и энмг, и к врачу на подтверждение диагноза.



Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> А с ногами?


А с ногами проще - читайте про нейропатию.
И делайте только энмг.
По мелочам, что-то найдут, что подтвердит что нейропатии нет, а есть озабоченность и гиперчувствительность.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

Спасибо большое. То есть это не связано с компрессиией нервных корешков из-за протрузий? И если это так то это вылечиваеться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

Выложите то, что Вы прочитали про туннельный синдром локтевого нерва.
Или своё понимание того, что прочитали?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

Ну с ногами я так понял что это дистрофия нерва по причине недоедания(даже очень было), интоксикации(возможно), или компрессии(есть протрузий 5-6 мм и работа сидячая). У меня это почти 9 месяцев с ногами. Написано что может перейти в хроническую форму. Боюсь чтоб был не мой случай.

С локтем нервом в моем случае может быть из-за статики. Написано что нужно убрать нагрузку и тогда можно вылечить. Но больше чем на пару недель у меня убрать не получиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> С локтем нервом в моем случае может быть из-за статики. Написано что нужно убрать нагрузку и тогда можно вылечить. Но больше чем на пару недель у меня убрать не получиться.


Из-за статики что произошло?


Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> Ну с ногами я так понял что это дистрофия нерва по причине недоедания(даже очень было), интоксикации(возможно), или компрессии(есть протрузий 5-6 мм и работа сидячая). У меня это почти 9 месяцев с ногами. Написано что может перейти в хроническую форму. Боюсь чтоб был не мой случай.


И ещё из-за нервозности и переживаний.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Июл 2018)

Правда? Из-за этого может быть?
Я про нервозность и переживания.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2018)

У половины!

Это как педаль газа на машине
У одной длинный ход и пока не провалиться в пол (не отринуться ноги), скрипит но ходит.
У другой - чуть газу и побежал по врачам.
Мать природа, она все предусмотрела.


----------



## Tan4ik (16 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин  Я прям обзавидовалась, читая переписку. Тоже хочу чтобы Вы со мной так же мило поболтали и подробно все объяснили


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2018)

Так вроде и в Вашей теме старался.
Спрашивайте, что непонятно.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (16 Июл 2018)

Спасибо Вам большое) я сделал вывод не думать что симптомы в руках и ногах от позвоночника, а от нервов. А значит к врачу не идти а стараться не зацикливаться - само должно пройти

Кстати по поводу педали газа я раньше был первый вариант, но когда узнал что обратно повернуть и вылечить к примеру остеохондроз нельзя, решил что теперь буду обращаться как можно раньше. Но это оказалось ещё хуже, так как найдут то чего нет и залечат


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2018)

Тему про профилактику боли в спине нашли, проштудировали?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (29 Июл 2018)

Да, я в принципе год регулярно делал упражнения и соблюдал режим, но никак не могу смириться что изменения необратимы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2018)

А Вы за основу берите не патологические изменения (перелом, он срастется, но след останется), а функциональные (срослось, след остался и снова прыгать  - Валерий Брумель)


----------



## Viacheslav24 (29 Июл 2018)

Разве может при старом (преждевременно состарившемся)  позвоночнике быть хорошее функциональное состояние?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2018)

Как Вы думаете функциональное состояние позвоночника Вашего и Плющенко, у кого лучше?
Тройной тулуп сделать можете?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (29 Июл 2018)

У меня и медалей олимпийских нет) но суть я уловил. Видимо раз за год не улучшил состояние до комфортного значит не то делал, верно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2018)

Правильно. Только определитесь какой комфорт - физический или душевный.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (29 Июл 2018)

Без физического в моем возрасте не представляю душевный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2018)

Тогда на правильные тренировки.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (3 Авг 2018)

Скажите а может развиться остеохондроз от того что человек живёт в сыром помещении скажем 3 года?

Просто по факту мои проблемы с шеей начались спустя несколько месяцев как я переехал в новое жилье. И у девушки у которой ничего никогда не хрустело тоже начало хрустеть в этой квартире. А у наших знакомых нашего возраста которые также много сидят и мало двигаться таких проблем нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2018)

Может. Но и у тех кто живет в пустыне - болит спина и есть протрузии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2018)

Прислали вопрос про вытяжку.
Ответ не могли


----------



## Viacheslav24 (23 Дек 2018)

То есть если год тянуть шею петлей и спину доской нельзя заработать какую-то Нестабильность позвоночника или какие либо другие проблемы? Если это в возрасте 24 лет к примеру делать?

И стоит ли мне теперь, на ваш взгляд, проходить вытяжки в санатории или же лучше от них воздержаться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2018)

@Viacheslav24, все зависит, как тянуть. Оценить можно, сделав рентген с нагрузкой в сгибании и разгибании.
Сделайте, обсудим.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (23 Дек 2018)

То есть нужно сделать рентген с нагрузкой в сгибании и разгибании 2 отделов? Шейного и поясничного, правильно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2018)

Пока шейного.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (23 Дек 2018)

Спасибо. Надеюсь что тут делают такой. А сгибать разгибать вперёд-назад? Или влево-вправо тоже?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Дек 2018)

Попросил у доктора направление на такой рентген. Она так ответила: "МРТ показывает Нестабильность лучше чем функциональные пробы". Мне Сходить к другому доктору или заключение МРТ правда может определить? Оно у меня есть


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Дек 2018)

Свежее


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Дек 2018)

На заключении МРТ написано "соотношение тел позвонков не нарушено". Если Вы считаете что нужен ещё рентген - я пройду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2018)

Есть листез, есть нестабильность.
Врач оговорилась.
Делать или нет, это Вам решать и Вашему врачу, у Вас ведь не показаний, а есть желание посмотреть что и как. А желание к врачу не прикрепить, только уговорить.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (1 Янв 2019)

Раз вы говорите что показаний нет а местным докторам все видно по МРТ, то не буду делать.

Но я очень обеспокоен тем что за полтора года рассыпался опорно-двигательный аппарат и у меня на самом деле есть постоянные болевые ощущения которые появились год назад и до сих пор не уменьшились. И меня пугает то что не ясна точная причина.

Моё мнение что я по своей глупости подсушил себе позвоночник пересиживанием за компьютером и прыжками и поднятием тяжестей заработал грыжи и протрузии

Но большое количество возникших проблем я связываю с тем что 10 месяцев проносил не качественные универсальные Ортопедические стельки

Спустя пару месяцев я заработал первые проблемы с коленями в зале на упражнении которое раньше нормально делал. Спустя 4 месяца появились щелчки в голеностопах и Дискомфорт в левом бедре. Потом так вышло что я две недели просидел можно сказать на диете на одной манке - пишу на всякий случай, вдруг это тоже как-то связано. Все это время я много ходил пешком в этих стельках. Чуть позже появились постоянное напряжение, зуд и Жжение в ногах. Потом левая нога в положении лёжа стала как будто длиннее правой. Потом левый голеностоп без стельки босиком как-то очень странно работал и до сих пор болит. Потом появилась боль в передней части голени левой ноги. После чего я наконец спустя 10 месяцев предположил что дело было в стельках. И когда их снял совсем не мог ходить. Очень болел и как будто заваливался внутрь левый голеностоп.

Вообщем до стелек были абсолютно здоровые и комфортные ноги а после все больные. При чем на саму стельку когда я её снял через неделю уже больно было стать и даже больно смотреть если честно)

+ появилась эта разница в длине ног когда лежу и перекос в плечах и шее и Парестезии в руках и ногах. Есть ещё другие симптомы, но думаю что все сразу писать -  это запутает.

Я знаю что некоторые без проблем носят стельки и я когда отказался от тех - не мог ходить совсем без стелек и пришлось взять другие и они были мне мягкими и комфортными и супинаторы там были очень низкими по сравнению с первыми

Сейчас прошло 7 месяцев как я вообще не ношу стельки но все эти симптомы остались

Скажите пожалуйста что могло произойти и что теперь делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Янв 2019)

Произошло, потому что пришло время, а Вы неправильной работой и тренировками ускорили это время. Оно и так текло быстрее, так как есть признаки дисплазии (сколиоз, плоскостопие), а тут ещё и не любовь хозяина.
Теперь надо навести максимально хороший порядок и поддерживать его!
И всего-то!


----------



## Viacheslav24 (2 Янв 2019)

На рентгене с нагрузкой у меня продольное плоскостопие первой степени как и было в 16 лет. Сейчас 25. Насколько я знаю это совсем не проблема. Сколиоз первой степени мне кажеться тоже чуть ли не у каждого первого кто работает за компьютером. Поправьте если не прав, пожалуйста

Под дисплазией Вы имели ввиду какую-то врожденную слабость соединитель ной ткани?

И может быть все это связано с такими симптомами как Немение губ или наоборот горение лица, Тазовые боли, беспокойный Кишечник, и боли в мышцах верхнего брюшного пресса без особых нагрузок и мышечные подергивания в разных частях тела. В этот же период появился Гастрит и заброс желчи в Желудок. Пишу потому что может это как-то все вяжется вкучу?

И насчёт гипермобильности - я проводил тест - где нужно отворачивать пальцы, кисти, дотягиваться пола и прочее и у меня там совсем не набралось очков для гипермобильности.

А нейромиографию, как Вы рекомендовали - я проходил. Там нашли небольшое снижение скоростей. И в заключении написали начальные признаки Полинейропатии, и то мб потому что я сказал что с этим подозрением меня направили. Но когда доктора смотрели выписку то явной нейропатии не видели и говорили что с позвоночником связано. Но есть симптомы которые в моем случае с позвоночником никак наверное не связываються


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2019)

Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> И насчёт гипермобильности - я проводил тест - где нужно отворачивать пальцы, кисти, дотягиваться пола и прочее и у меня там совсем не набралось очков для гипермобильности.


И слава Богу, что не набираете. Значит нет проблемы, есть склонность к проблеме.
Так приложите усилия, чтобы не развилось в проблему.


Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> И может быть все это связано с такими симптомами как Немение губ или наоборот горение лица, Тазовые боли, беспокойный Кишечник, и боли в мышцах верхнего брюшного пресса без особых нагрузок и мышечные подергивания в разных частях тела. В этот же период появился Гастрит и заброс желчи в Желудок. Пишу потому что может это как-то все вяжется вкучу?


Конечно связано. Все перечисленное похоже на нервозность. Может и от нервов - эмоций, а может от какой-то дисфункции вегетатики, вон как у Вас все в организме- болезней нет, а жалобы  есть (гастрит например у всех есть, а жалуются не все). А при нервозности все, даже небольшие, проблемы кажутся более существенными. Так что может вообще ваш сосед с худшей спиной не жалуется поскольку ничего не чувствует, а на то что чувствует-наплевать.
Так что повышенная чувствительность ко всему и есть связующее звено в этой куче.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (13 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте! Мне Ортопед сказал что в моем случае причина многих проблем с опорно-двигательным аппаратом в истинном укорочении правой ноги на 7-8 мм. Примерно пол года назад другой доктор тоже говорил о возможном укорочении до 1 см. В интернете же я прочитал что подобное укорочение есть у 90% людей. Очень хотел-бы узнать Ваше мнение по этому вопросу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2019)

Сами и ответили.
У 90% есть, а чувствуют единицы.
Снимки покажите.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Янв 2019)

Какие именно снимки?
Спасибо что помогаете разобраться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2019)

Viacheslav24 написал(а):


> Какие именно снимки?


Какие есть. Те и покажите.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (14 Янв 2019)

С заключениями, то есть описаниями?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2019)

Конечно. Просим Вас об этом с первой страницы.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (23 Янв 2019)

Вот снимки но большая часть МРТ фрагментов не загрузилась

Ещё не смог найти узи коленей, но там было Пролабирования обоих менисков слева на 1/3 и одного справа на 1/3. И на доплер шеи была непрямолинейность хода левой ПА и расширение ВЯВ

Если нужно будет могу ещё ЭНМГ загрузить или что-то еще


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2019)

Ну вот.
Сколиоз. Остехондропатия. Остеохондроз. Спондилоартроз. Межпозвонковые грыжи дисков. Дегенеративный спондилит


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Как-то очень много


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

24 года!
А у Вас все лет с 12.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Вы имеете ввиду что из-за сколиоза?

Если честно я слов остеохондропатия и дегенеративный спондилит раньше не слышал. А в интернете написано много, страшно и не совсем понятно в каких стадиях это есть у меня. И насколько это в целом плохо для 25-ти лет? Вы не могли-бы объяснить, тем более что здесь врачи мне этих слов не говорили, соответственно и вряд-ли смогут это увидеть и обьяснить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Из-за сколиоза и остеохондропатии.
Такая, скорее врожденная, патология.
Дегенеративный спондилит - посмотрите на снимке МРТ есть место где структура ткани отечна за счет дегенерации, скорее посттравматического характера (помните спортзал).
Но все это некая заложенная особенность организма, усугубленная плохим к нему отношением.
Сформируйте правильное отношение жизни и все будет хорошо.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Остеохондропатии это я так понял не в позвоночнике?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Именно там.
Вот на снимке позвонки сужены-скошены, грыжи Шморля со совмещением кзади, остеофиты.
То есть есть патия-патология и костей и хрящей.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Скажите пожалуйста, хотя-бы на рентгенах стоп все нормально?

Или там тоже артрозы и патии? Просто если там, то наверное и по всему организму?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Плоскостопие. Как у большинства.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Фух. Это хорошо. То есть проблемы у меня только в позвоночнике?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

И немного в эмоциональности.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

И даже можно сказать только в поясничном отделе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Если про хондропатию, то во всех отделах, но в пояснице побольше.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Мне кажеться это не то чтоб врождённое, иначе наверное Было-бы в стопах побольше, так как я много бегал и Прыгал. А скорее из-за быстрого роста и прыжков + спортзал, ну и какие-то другие неблагоприятные факторы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

ООООчень правильно. Рановато нагрузили позвоночник.
Но!
Нагрузить, не разрушить. Все утрясется.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

И ещё если я правильно понял спондилит (отечность) это затененные пятна на позвонках. Просто если так, то это может быть из-за того что я снимок ложил на окно, а за окном были какие-то объекты, которые просвечивают через снимок. Я просто думал что важны только грыжи. Или оно по другому определяется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

А переснимите на фоне чистого листа на экране.
Там и поперек есть и повдоль. Посмотрим.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Ок, только сегодня уже не получится.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Впереди у Вас, и у меня, большая и красивая жизнь! Все успеем.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (24 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. Сегодня показался невропатологу. Она сказала что Жжение и боль в стопах и икрах после ходьбы неспецифично для грыж, а у меня это основной симптом. И она советовала сдать ионограмму. Скажите может ли это быть из-за нарушения баланса этих элементов и витаминов. Впринципе у меня это началось после того как я больше года назад сорвал желудок и 2 недели ел только манку и Бананы. А потом ещё где-то месяц-полтора плохо питался. А потом просто были проблемы с желудком и кишечником. Ну и все эти симптомы пошли: хруст в суставах, боль в мышцах, жжения, мурашки, и повышение ад.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Лучше ЭНМГ


----------



## Viacheslav24 (26 Янв 2019)

Вот заключение энмг, но мне в поликлинике сказали что девушка которая делала и давала заключение только учиться и я у неё чуть ли не второй пациент.



И ещё мне говорили что боль, жжение и гудение в стопах и икрах после ходьбы может быть именно от мышц и связок. В частности от того что я долго носил плохие стельки, которые деформировались и слишком высокий супинатор травмировал фасцию, но каким обследование это можно точно определить я не знаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

@Viacheslav24, жжение и гудение в стопах и икрах характерно для невропатии. Ее признаки есть.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (27 Янв 2019)

А она вылечиваеться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Чаще всего, да.
Осталось пойти к неврологу, на основании осмотра и обследования он должен определить диагноз.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (27 Янв 2019)

А что такое "начальные ворса"?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (27 Янв 2019)

Странно только откуда она взялась. Мне невропатологи говорили что она бывает либо у алкоголиков либо у диабетиков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Либо невротиков.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (27 Янв 2019)

А я и есть невротик. Даже лечился кветиапином и ципралексом. После отмены полтора года назад и начали появляться покалывания в руках и ногах, но начали лечить позвоночник.

Только вот нейропатия это же демиелинизация. Разве может из-за невроза физически разрушиться оболочка нервов? Или есть невропатия когда нервы физически целы, но работают не правильно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2019)

Вот, вот. Целы, но не работают.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (29 Янв 2019)

Сказали точно есть невроз, в пояснице ничего прям страшного, и нейропатия под вопросом (возможно не значительная или из-за отравления или из-за нарушений метаболизма). Назначили реосорбилакт 200, актовегин 5, келтикан по 1т 2р.д, неогабин 75 на ночь, спитомин 5мг 2р.д.

И физкультура для спины


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2019)

Так все правильно.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (20 Мар 2019)

Скажите пожалуйста, на Ваш взгляд Укорочение одной ноги до 1 см (например 8 мм) нужно компенсировать подпяточником либо стелькой. Мне это рекомендовал уже не один доктор при жалобах на боль в левом голеностопе после ходьбы. Также левое колено беспокоит больше и левая ягодица. Якобы укорочена правая. Часть докторов говорит что нужно добавить компенсацию и станет все хорошо, другие говорят что не нужно, и что может даже перекосить больше после этого. А я очень люблю ходить-гулять и сейчас не могу так много как хотелось бы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2019)

А плоскостопие есть?


----------



## Viacheslav24 (20 Мар 2019)

На заключении рентгена с нагрузкой продольное первой степени на двух ногах. 
Насчёт поперечного непонятно. Кто-то при осмотре говорил что есть левый вальгус или левое поперечное а другие говорили что одинаково на двух.

Но я 10 месяцев носил универсальные (не индивидуальные) ортопедические стельки. В этот период и проявились все неприятности с ногами. До этого ноги никогда не болели. Стельки мне просто впарили в нагрузку в платном центре. Когда их снял потом вообще ходить почти не мог.

Ну и ещё я в тот период особенно много ходил в тех стельках


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

То есть боли в голени из-за плоскостопия вполне возможно 
Лучше носить стельки постоянно и компенсировать половину разницы длинны ноги


----------



## Viacheslav24 (21 Мар 2019)

Стельки насколько я уже понял должны обязательно быть индивидуальными?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

Лучше индивидуальные.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (21 Мар 2019)

Спасибо. Ещё меня смущает что после того как я постоянно носил Стельки 10 месяцев а потом перестал у меня левый голеностоп очень конкретно завалился вовнутрь и без стелек мог пройти метров 100 потом сидеть приходилось. 
За год без стелек голеностоп выровнялся и стал как правый и ходить уже могу побольше чем сразу после отмены стелек. 
То есть получается если человек одевает Стельки то ему уже постоянно в них ходить, так? А при отмене станет похуже чем было?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

Не правильно.
Ношение стельки это не лечение плоскостопия. Лечение - это лфк и операция.
Ношение стелек - это предупреждение последствий плоскостопия.  
Стельки только приподнимают свод, снимают напряжение с мышц и предупреждают развитие артроза.
Описанная Вами реакция индивидуальная, скорее в ней что-то не так оценено.
Скорее так-ношение стелек привело к более правильной работе стопы и ее правильной работой. Отмена ношения потребовала времени для возврата к прежнему неправильному состоянию.
Сочетайте с лфк конечно.
Если сегодняшнее состояние удовлетворяет, то не надо стельки.

Вернемся к ним когда перестанет удовлетворять.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (21 Мар 2019)

Не, не удовлетворяет. Я хочу много гулять пешком а могу не много. И потом отлеживаюсь потому что левая нога и ягодица болят


----------



## Viacheslav24 (21 Мар 2019)

А если эти неприятные ощущения (которые мы считали нейропатией) в ногах появляются после ходьбы и проходят в ощущении покоя, то значит это тоже было от плоскостопия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

Вполне.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (22 Мар 2019)

Спасибо)


----------



## Viacheslav24 (25 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро! А Вы не могли-бы обьяснить ситуацию. Врачи утверждают что универсальные стельки не могут навредить (при этом есть люди, которые их носили, и утверждают другое). Но и врачи при этом говорят что "лучше индивидуальные".

и врачи (кроме тех, которые занимаються продажами) направляют на производство индивидуальных


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2019)

Если универсальные стельки подобраны правильно, то они не могут навредить.
На тех, что неправильно и могут навредить, скорее всего ходить не сможете, ошибиться трудно.
Но универсальные стельки не все компенсируют и главное не компенсируют разницу длины ноги, если это надо, конечно.
Если подиатр подбирал или программа, носить комфортно, то можно и нужно носить.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (28 Июл 2019)

Понятно. А если первое время носить комфортно а спустя месяца 1.5-2 начинаються проблемы и дискомфорт сначала с коленями а спустя еще месяца полтора с бедром и голеностопами? Такое ведь возможно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2019)

Тогда надо смотреть и думать.
Не стандартно это.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (30 Июл 2019)

ну у меня левая нога (стопа) больше правой и в длину и в ширину + уже был небольшой сколиоз. Может из-за этого пошла неравномерная нагрузка и перекосило по мере ношения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2019)

Так скорее всего на этой ноге плоскостопие больше по степени, вот она и больше смотрится.


----------



## Viacheslav24 (25 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин! Боль в ногах все продолжаеться. И еще появилась такая штука что после поднятия чего-то более-менее тяжелого или после скручиваний начинаються частые позывы к мочеиспусканию. Мне кажеться что это все-таки из-за поясницы и грыж.

там на снимках, которые я загружал можно увидеть что в верхней части поясничного отдела грыжи немного выпячиваються в спинномозговой канал

или нестабильность


----------

